# Need to reboot remote computer, VNC is denying access, I have full R/W FTP



## jahadu (Jan 10, 2014)

This is so annoying, I have setup a Windows 7 computer at a remote place and now I can't really access it.

It has the latest version of TightVNC installed but it only asks for password and then "gracefully closed the connection" (something like that).

Filezilla FTP server is installed and I have full R/W access to all drives incl C:, to this I can connect just fine.

No-IP service is running on it so I can find it's IP.

- Can I reboot the computer somehow?
- Can I restart the TightVNC service somehow?
- Can I install and run another VNC software?
- Can I activate a command shell, or windows own remote desktop?
- Can I run commands with FTP commands?
- Can I change or remove a Windows system file to make it reboot?
- Anything?

Some ports are open, such as some FTP & PASV ports, the VNC port, 990 might be open (but I disabled secure ftp features since I couldn't make it work).

Later this week my brother can reboot it manually but at this moment no one is at that place.

I don't want to shut it down, I need it rebooted or TightVNC restarted. Or somehow manage to connect to TightVNC (never had any trouble with TightVNC before but this was the last time I'm using it I'll say).


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

1) If you don't have the correct username and password, TightVNC "gracefully closes the connection".

2) FTP doesn't include a "reboot the computer" command.


----------



## jahadu (Jan 10, 2014)

SpywareDr said:


> 1) If you don't have the correct username and password, TightVNC "gracefully closes the connection".
> 
> 2) FTP doesn't include a "reboot the computer" command.


Thing is, I've successfully logged on several times. And if I type the wrong password it tells me the password is incorrect. If I type the correct one, it "closes the connection gracefully". Everything else is running, FTP is working, I can see it downloading since newly downloaded files are created all the time.

I've had a guy come over there and he will restart the computer in an hour, so problem solved. I'm replacing TightVNC. I think this is a bug.

I think I will use Windows 7 own Remote Desktop.

Plus some kind of SSH shell so I can access cmd.exe to "shutdown /r", plus schedule a nightly reboot.

Is "shutdown /r" a "nice" reboot, letting all running software and services quit gracefully or does it just kill everything and reboot?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a list of commands here Shutdown Command Details and Examples


----------



## jahadu (Jan 10, 2014)

Thx man, appreciate it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Add the "/f" parameter to "/f"orce the shutdown.

Add the "/t 0" command to set the "t"imer to "0" (zero) seconds.

Type the command:

shutdown /?

for more info.


----------

